
Burger King made a surprisingly good ad about net neutrality - ALee
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/24/16927890/burger-king-net-neutrality-ad
======
kilburn
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16226830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16226830)

